

Peg/leg — recursive-descent parser generators for C - paufernandez
http://piumarta.com/software/peg/

======
jsherer
While Piumarta's original code is still relevant, I chose to use _why's fork
that fixes some bugs and makes the parser reentrant. Take a look:
<https://github.com/whymirror/greg>

Also, take a look at the various forks of greg, including one in use in the
OOC compiler Rock: <https://github.com/nddrylliog/greg>

